# Grub sehr langsam auf AMD64

## Master-Romeo

hallöchen zusammen

mir fällt auf, dass mein grub sehr langsam startet, bei meinem athlon 1200 MHz ging es zumindest so flott, dass es ein nichtiges Problem war. Seit ich dann die neue Hardware ( MB: ASUS A8V; CPU AMD64 3000+; 512MB ) reingebaut hab, braucht der grub ladevorgang gute 45s!!!!!! Auch nach einem neuaufbau mit grub-static gleichlang.

Das bei Suse verwendete grub stage2 allerdings is so flott (auf einem Laptop Pentium M), dass man kaum den text "GRUB stage2.0" lesen kann!!

Gibt es für gentoo ähnliches ???? Hab ich irgenwas falsch konfiguriert (bootflag hda10 /boot)

was kann man optimieren ????

----------

## dp20eic

 *Master-Romeo wrote:*   

> hallöchen zusammen
> 
> ...
> 
> Seit ich dann die neue Hardware ( MB: ASUS A8V; CPU AMD64 3000+; 512MB ) reingebaut hab, braucht der grub ladevorgang gute 15s!!!!!!
> ...

 

Hallo,

ich vermute Du hast in der grub.conf 15 sek. stehen. Mounte mal /boot und schau in /boot/grub/grub.conf ob da eine Zeile mit "timeout 15" steht (ohne ""). Die dann einfach ändern.

Tschau Bernd

----------

## Master-Romeo

Also falls ich des richtig verstanden habe soll ich:

 *Quote:*   

> timeout 15

  ändern zu ??? bsp:  *Quote:*   

> timeout 5

 

 :Wink:  des geht mir jetzt schon fast zu schnell, die Auswahl der Bootooption geht super schnell, nur zwischen BIOS ende, und GRUB loading, dass dauert extrem lang.

Könnte aber daran liegen, dass sich mein DMA mode der Festplatte irgendwie verabschiedet hat! Eventuell.

trotzdem danke, aber ich glaub, da mein ich was anderes  :Wink: 

----------

## dp20eic

Moin Moin,

 *Master-Romeo wrote:*   

> Also falls ich des richtig verstanden habe soll ich:
> 
>  *Quote:*   timeout 15  ändern zu ??? bsp:  *Quote:*   timeout 5 
> 
>  des geht mir jetzt schon fast zu schnell, die Auswahl der Bootooption geht super schnell, nur zwischen BIOS ende, und GRUB loading, dass dauert extrem lang.
> ...

 

So hast Du es ja beim erstenmal nicht beschrieben, b.z.w hab ich das nicht verstanden  :Sad: 

Das hat nichts mit Gentoo/Linux und oder Grub zu tun, sondern mit Deinen Einstellungen im Bios. Ich kenne Dein Board nicht, evtl. die Bootreihenfolge im Bios ändern, oder Du scannst irgend was am (IDE, SCSI oder am S-ATA) Bus das nicht da ist (timeout)

Wenn noch Interesse dann schick mal Deine PC Konfiguration

Tschau

  Bernd

----------

## Master-Romeo

Sicher hab ich noch interesse meine Kiste zu reparieren, war blos n paar Tage nich da, hier meine BIOS Einstellungen :

AMIBIOS

```

Pri Master   MaxtorPlatte

Pri Slave    CRD-CDROM

Sek Master Nicht erkannt >> nicht eingerichtet, also er muss nich suchen

Sek Slave RW

```

unter Systeminformationen zeigt er RAM und BIOS version und so an, und in der Anleitung wird zusätlich noch der Prozessor angezeigt, was bei mir nich der Fall ist. Das verwirrt mich n bisschen zumal hin und wieder der Fehler auftaucht: AI Overclocking failed odre sowas, obwohl ich alles auf normal/Standard, jedenfalls nicht übertakte eingestellt hab.

ADVANCED >> Onboard-Konfig:        D=Deaktiviert; A=Aktiviert

```

onChip SATA BOOT ROM       D , weill ncih benutzt

Onboard Promise                  D , weil nicht benutzt

Onboard LAN                        A

 - LAN Boot Rom                   D

Onboard IEEE 1394               D , weil nich benutzt

SEriell 1,2                            D , weil nich benutzt

Parallel-adresse                   378

   -Modus                             Normal

   - IRQ                                7

Onboard Game/Midi              200/300

 - Midi IRQ                           10

```

Power

```

Suspend Modus                      S1 (pos) & S3

ACPI 2.0                               Nein

ACPI APIC-unterstützung        A

```

Ich hab leider nich den hauch eines Schimmers was ich da eingestellt hab auch des längere studieren des Handbuchs hat mich nich weitergebracht was S1 bzw. S3 ist, was ACPI is weiß ich auch noch nich sooo 100% :Embarassed:  , vielleicht kann mich da jemand aufklären   :Very Happy:  .

Boot

Reihenfolge : 1 Maxtor

                    2 Deaktiviert

Boot-konfig:

Schnelles Booten A

Stillen Booten A

Addon -Rom Anzeige    Vorliegende [BIOS Meldung] kein schimmer was des is

Bei FEhler auf F1 warten            Ein

Entf- Meldung anziegen      D

Interuppt 19 erfassen                D

So das is meine BIOS konfig, vielleicht hat jemand noch ne Idee, wie schon gesagt 100%ig weiß ich auch nich den sinn, der hinter den Eintellungen steckt, aber im goben und ganzen müsste es  eigentlich passen. Danke nochmal im voraus und n guten Rutsch ins Neue !!!!!!

----------

## Master-Romeo

So hab jetzt nochmal nen Threat gfunden, in dem steht, dass "unübliche" bzw. konfuse Festplatten formatierungungen like mine  :Wink:  auch Probleme, bzw. Geschwindugkeitseinbusen verursachen:

siehe meine schöne durchaus durchdachte Festplattenaufteilung (man beachte, mal fat32 mit LBA mal ohne  :Smile:  )

/dev/hda1               1        2550    20482843+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda2            2551       14946    99570870    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5            2551        7650    40965718+   b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hda6            7651        8925    10241406    b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hda7            8926       10817    15197458+   b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hda8           12751       14025    10241406    b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hda9           14026       14946     7397901    b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hda10          10818       10822       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda11          10823       10885      506016   82  Linux Swap

/dev/hda12          10886       12750    14980581   83  Linux

 :Wink: 

so leider wird es schwierig die platte aufzuräumen ohne eine auspleih platte zum Sichern, aba wird scho irgendwie gehn.

Falls jemand ähnliches Problem haben sollte könnte, dass ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung sein: Ordnung is das halbe Leben, falls es aber jemand genauso konfus hat wie ich und keine Probs beim booten hat, bitte MAILEN !!!!

----------

## redflash

Ich denke ich habe es genauso konfus und kann keine Probleme bei Start von Grub feststellen.

Wobei ich eigentlich denke, dass es gut durchdacht ist wie ich meine Platte partitioniert habe.

Habe noch mehr Partitionen wie du auch einmal Fat32 mit LBA und zweimal ohne.

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

ich habe das gleiche Board und das gleiche Problem. Auf meinem Notebook kann ich kaum den Schriftzug "Loading Grub" lesen und auf dem amd64 steht das mindestens 3 oder 4 sekunden da. Was mir bei mir noch aufgefallen ist das, dass Bios startet, er alles lädt, dann ein Festplatten spindown kommt, dann die Platten wieder hochfahtren und dann oben genannte Sekunden brauch um den Grub zuladen. Habe neben Grub-static auch die kompilierte Version ausprobiert, aber auch dies brachte keine Vorteile. 

Ich meine mich zuerinnern, dass die damals als das Board in der c't getestet wurde auch geschrieben hätten das es recht lange zum booten brauch. 

mfg Mathes

----------

## the_easterbunny

hi,

ich hatte das selbe problem - es dauerte einfach ewig bis das grub-menü auftauchte. seit ich im bios das cd-laufwerk von "ts-552b" (oder so ähnlich, halt die typenbezeichnung für mein cd-laufwerk) auf "cd-rw" umgestellt habe, rennts tadellos!

vielleicht hilfts bei dir ja auch was,

mfg

the_easterbunny

----------

## Master-Romeo

@ fat32 (LBA): Soweit ich weiß ist LBA (LArge Block Adressing) "nur" eine andere Art die Sektoren auf der Platte zu beschreiben, andern falls wird das H... schieß mich tot verwendet, was halt irgendwie langsamer ist.

Ich hab mitlerweile uach schon einige Threat gelesen und mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass es immer wieder nur das ASUS A8V ist. Könnte ein BIOS flash vielleicht weiterhelfen ??? Wegen 3-4 Sekunden wärs mir auch fast egal, wär zwar schön, wenn die 3-4 Sekunden nicht wären aber nach meiner letzten Messung sind es knappe 50!!!! Sekunden und dass is bei einem Windows ( Bitte neustarten .... ) ziemlich nervig.

Auf meine Festplatte wird allerdings lontinuierlich zugegriffen, nur der Prozessorlüfter fährt während des GraKaBIOS mal voll hoch und wieder runter.

Als Tipp wurde in einem englisch sprachigen Threat geschrieben, dass man den Jumper der Festplatte rausmachen sollte und dann solls irgendwie schneller  gehn, hat aber nicht geklappt.

Da fällt mir ein, mit dem ASUS hab ich auch diverse andere probleme: mein Floppy bekomme ich nich zum laufen, ich hab wie auch immer ich des Floppy Kabel ans MB stöpsl es mag nich: E/A Fehler grrrrrrrrr!!!

Am Weekend wird die Platte mal gecleaned vielleicht gehts ja dann.

*seufz: mim Latein am Ende*

Achja, für nen AMD64 3000+ welche USE Flags ??? 64Bit System is mir noch bissl zu umständlich

grüße Bastl

----------

## mathes.s

Ok,

das habe ich noch nicht probiert, dachte immer eher an ein Problem mit dem sata oder Raid Kontrollern auf dem Board. Werde das mal heute Abend zuhause ausprobieren. 

mfg Mathes

----------

## l3u

Wie sieht's mit LILO aus? Schonmal probiert? Wenn der sehr viel schneller als GRUB laufen würde, dann könnt man ja einfach LILO benutzen und das Problem umgehen ...

----------

## Anarcho

Das dachte ich auch gerade.

Auf meinem Asus A7V600 (VIA KT600) wollte Grub einfach garnicht laufen. 

Aber da das eh mein Server ist und der immer an ist -> LILO und fertig.

----------

## c07

Das LBA bei FAT-Partitionen ist doch nur dazu da, sie vor DOS zu verstecken. Nachdem alles über 1024 Zylinder nicht anders adressierbar ist, ist die ganze Platte sowieso rein LBA, aber Windows hält es wohl nicht für nötig, logische Partitionen so zu kennzeichnen, wenn schon die ganze erweiterte Partition für DOS unsichtbar ist. Der genaue Partitionstyp sollte aber für Grub völlig egal sein.

Womöglich ist das Problem, dass die Partitionen nicht richtig sortiert sind. Mit fdisk kann man das im erweiterten Menü ändern (nicht vom laufenden System aus!), aber danach muss Grub neu konfiguriert und installiert werden. Dabei riskierst du, dass in Windows was nicht mehr funktioniert, aber eigentlich sollte es keine Probleme geben, weil dabei die relative Sortierung der Windowspartitionen gleich bleibt.

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

so bin wieder zuhause und habe mal ein wenig mit einstellungen der IDE Prots gespielt. Aber es hat nichts gebracht der grub braucht immer noch solange wie vorher umzuladen.

mfg Mathes

----------

## Master-Romeo

hab nochn bisschen rumgeforscht und den "map" Befehl von Grub entdeckt. Der tauscht den Laufwerkindex. Da meine /boot paritition hda10 also nicht mehr so ganz in den ersten 1024Zylindern. Eigendlich sollte das für ein nagelneues System bzw. BIOS kein Problem sein, aber man will ja nix unversucht lassen. Meine Fräge ist, ist der Befehl "map" genauso temporär wie die "edit" funktion, also ändert der Befehl die Partitionstabelle nachhaltig und können ungewollte SChäden entstehen ?????

----------

## redflash

Der Befehl "map" ändert nichts nachhaltig an der Partitionstabelle. Du musst bei jedem Neustart den Befehl erneut ausführen.

----------

## Master-Romeo

hallöchen,

ich hab vor ner weile schon mal probiert grub ohne disketten-support zu emergen, leider kann man des effektiv nur schlecht nachprüfen, obs denn jetzt auch wirklich geklappt hat, jedenfalls, hab ich in der Datei /boot/grub/device.map folgenden Inhalt:

```
(fd0) /dev/fd0

(hd0) /dev/hda

```

Allerdings hab ich mein Diskettenlaufwerk seit der neuen Hardware noch nich wirklikch zum laufen gebracht, wobei ich mir auhc noch nich wirklich viel mühe gegeben hab, wahrscheinlich irgendein Kabel verkehrt. Jedenfalls wollt ich fragen, ob es nich daran liegen, könnte, dass so viel Zeit verstreich weil grub versucht eine bootdiskette zu suchen ?

und wenn ja wie kann ich des unterbinden ???? ein fd0 hab ich nieeee angelegt, im BIOS is diskette auch deaktiviert.

danke nochma

Sebastian

----------

## Master-Romeo

hab grad mal die LiveCD reingelegt um die Genkernel optionen anzuguckn, dabei is mir aufgefallen, dass die LiveCD sofort lädt.

Kann es nich sein, dass im MBR irgendetwas bei der umstellung von grub 32bit auf 64 bit, bzw. static, nicht sooo geklappt hat ????! Kann man da eventl. was machen, hab was von windoof: format /MBR oder sowas im hinterkopf, könnte mir sowas eventl. weiterhelfen ?? ( c:\ könnte ohne große verluste formatiert werden, außer dass 98 dann nimma gebootet werden kann (?) )

basti

----------

## c07

 *Master-Romeo wrote:*   

> hab was von windoof: format /MBR oder sowas im hinterkopf

 

"fdisk /mbr" installiert den DOS-Bootloader (der immer die erste als aktiv gekennzeichnete Partition sucht und dem dortigen Bootloader die Kontrolle übergibt). Das Äquivalent wär halt eine Neuinstallation von Grub in den MBR.

----------

## morrow

Habe ebenfalls ein A8V mit AMD64 3000+ und keinerlei Probleme.

Wenn die LiveCD sofort laedt wird das Problem wohl bei Grub liegen. Ueber die Sache mit dem Diskettenlaufwerk bin ich beim Neuinstalliern von Gentoo gestolpert (habe auch keins). 

grub-install hatte ewig gebraucht beim "Probing for Devices", im Syslog habe ich gefunden, dass er das FDD Modul staendig laedt, aber natuerlich i/o error weil ja nunmal kein FDD da war.

Letzzendlich half:

```
grub-install --recheck --no-floppy --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda
```

Wobei /dev/hda ja die Platte is auf die grub rauf sollte. --recheck macht das ganze "probing for bios drives" nochmal, und --no-floppy ueberspringt dabei elegant jegliche Suche nach einem FDD.

Vielleicht hilfts?

----------

## Master-Romeo

@ morrow

schon mehrfach versucht. Ich habe aber das gefühl, dass er das grub irgendwie nicht reemerged. ICh hab auch schon mehrfach versuch nach dem emerge von Grub

```
# grub --no-floppy 
```

 wies in der Docu steht

aber scheint nichts zu bringen. Bin auch davon überzeugt, dass es das Floppy is. grub-install funtzt leider nich, 

```
romeo root # grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.

```

 ??

----------

## morrow

Bin nicht sicher, aber letztere Fehlermeldung kommt glaub ich von einer alten Devicemap.

Das --recheck bei grub-install nicht vergessen

Waer jetzt meine einzige Idee

Sorry :/

----------

## Master-Romeo

ich hab jetzt ne neue Theorie, weshalb Grub auch nach x-maligen reemerge und neuausführungen sämtlicher skripts und hädischer installation nicht schneller wird, da es nich geändert wird, ahaaaa, ich habe die vermutung, dass ich seit ich die neue hardware hab, nicht mehr den MBR umschreiben kann. Kann des an einer BIOS einstellung liegen ?? Jumper Falsch ?? 32-64bit fehler: im BIOS gibt es unter der Festplatte den Menüpunkt 32Bit verkehr aktivieren/deaktivieren. Momentan ist diese deaktiviert, windoof funktioniert wunderbar und linux auch. Kann dass die Blockade für den MBR sein ???

PS: ich hab versucht von der CHIP CD 9/2003 SUSE 9.1 über YAST Grub2 zu installieren hat er verweigert, weil er auf ziellaufwerk nicht zugreifen konnte.

----------

## c07

Im BIOS gibts schon oft einen Schreibschutz für den MBR, aber erstens sollte das zu einer Fehlermeldung führen und zweitens betrifft das eh nur die paar Bytes an handoptimiertem Assemblercode. Außerdem klingt dein Ursprungsposting danach, als ob Grub erst in der Stage 2 hängt. Bei der Stage 1.5 (falls sie bei dir benutzt wird) könntest du leicht überprüfen, ob sie installiert wird, indem du den Bereich vorher ausnullst (aber nicht den MBR!). Oder mit |install| ohne Stage 1.5 installieren.

Hast du inzwischen deine Partitionen sortiert? Sonst könntest du noch versuchen, dein /boot auf eine Windows-Partition zu verlegen (vorzugsweise hda1), nachdem du da FAT hast. Oder, um Probleme mit dem Dateisystem auszuschließen, gleich roh in einen unpartitionierten Bereich (den du der Swappartition nehmen könntest). Für Letzteres musst du dich aber mit Grub und dd gut vertraut machen.

----------

## Master-Romeo

sooooo hallöchen zusammen,

nach länger "linux-Pasue" weil keine Zeit: endlich Fehler gleich in den ersten Versuchen behoben:

nochmal "suchen" funktion benutzt, alte Anweisung nochmal überdacht, Jumper von Festplatte entfernt, Slave Drive abgeklemmt, brrrrrrmm *pimped*

von 0 auf Grub in unter einer Sekunde !!! Allerdings wenn ich versuch beide CD laufwerke wieder anzustöpseln, dauerts etwa 4 sec. aber damit kann man leben ( vorher ~40-50 sec. !!!! )

Vielleicht hat jemand nochn tipp für mich was IDE belegung angeht, aktuelle Einstellungen:

IDE1 MA: festplatte

IDE1 SL: nix

IDE2 MA: Brenner

IDE2 SL: CD lesen

die kombi leser und brenner auf dem selben IDE port is absolut Käse, weil kein on-the-fly möglich. aber nochn bissi knobblen vllt geht ja doch noch was?!

allen schüler und allen die sonst von Ferien profitieren schöne Ferien ansonsten schöne Feiertage und guats WEtta !

gruß Bastl Wastl

----------

